# 12 inch rollers



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wondering if any body uses 12 inch(305cm) rollers.In Australia they seem to be very popular.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

prefer the 14 or 18 but i just ordered some from my sw rep!!! there better than 9!!!!


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have started using Purdy colossus 1/2 ,which i have been buying in 18 and cutting down to fit 12 inch frames.We use a hard plastic 12 inch frame which they sell in Australia .We find them to be light ,strong,maintenance free and seem to fit in more places were bigger rollers will not.Will upload a photo once i work it out.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

mike75 said:


> We have started using Purdy colossus 1/2 ,which i have been buying in 18 and cutting down to fit 12 inch frames.We use a hard plastic 12 inch frame which they sell in Australia .We find them to be light ,strong,maintenance free and seem to fit in more places were bigger rollers will not.Will upload a photo once i work it out.


 
i would love to get my hands on a couple twelve inch frames can you help me out ? it sounds better than putting a twelve inch cover on a nine inch frame where can i order some ??


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.expressrollers.com/superiorCover.html they are sold in all paint stores in Australia here is the link for the manufacturer


----------

